# Bee truck accident



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

There seems to be at least one of these per year. Can they not vet the truck drivers they hire better. 
It always seems to happen around an off ramp or on ramp where a turn is included. A little training goes a long way.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Man, what a pain. What would the best thing to do, in a case like this?? I'm nowhere near there, but I would be willing to help if something like this happened locally. How do you approach it? Just start picking up hives and putting them together, setting them on the side of the road?

Take all equipment with you? Extra hive bodies?


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Good question. I wouldn't know where to begin. Shop vac?


----------



## Voogesbees (Apr 13, 2016)

I've worked for someone that had this happen to. Thankfully it was midnight but it was July and in town so we had the fire department foam them and we sraped the off the road and had to take and burn them. Thankfully no one was hurt and very few people had a clue it happened


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Wow, that's rough.


----------



## bbbbbbk8ebee (Feb 7, 2017)

I had a full semi load roll over out in the Idaho desert 2 years ago. Not a fun experience. All I can say is make sure your drivers are insured adequately. Most carry $100,000 cargo. A semi load of bees is worth a lot more than $100,000 as far as I'm concerned. Also, there are some shady truck brokers out there who will send you any moron who replies to the post. Accidents happen sometimes no matter what, but this one was completely avoidable and an experienced driver would have known better. He also took a different route than I told him to go. I told him to avoid the route he went on for a reason. They may claim that they only use experienced drivers, have insurance to cover what the drivers insurance doesn't, and swear up and down they have your back. But when that truck wrecks and it's time to figure out who's liable, it is a whole different story. A lot of business in this industry is done on a hand shake. That's great and it's nice to feel you can trust people, but reality is that you can't. Make sure that they are covered and that you have all the paperwork to prove it before even one pallet goes on that truck. This particular broker that we used has had several wrecks because of her hiring inexperienced drivers. She had at least two the year that mine wrecked and maybe 3, but the third one I only heard about, so can't say for sure it was hers. I'd really like to put her on blast and warn everyone not to use her, but this case is still open and unsettled. I'm sure there are a few people on here who know who I'm talking about. She needs to be out of this business. As soon as she realized that the drivers cargo coverage was not going to cover all of it, she lawyered up and stopped answering calls or emails even though she had coverage that should have been available. So, once this happens you get to make a choice between accepting less than your bees were worth and moving on with your life or you get to spend a whole bunch of money on attorneys and who knows how many years in court fighting it out with Insurance companies that have all the money and time in the world to drag things out until you give up. And if you manage to last long enough and you win, well then the lawyers get the money and you get to say that you won.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I would like to know who it is so I can avoid her. Shady business like this needs to be prevented.


----------



## sylus p (Mar 16, 2008)

Hogback Honey said:


> Man, what a pain. What would the best thing to do, in a case like this?? I'm nowhere near there, but I would be willing to help if something like this happened locally. How do you approach it? Just start picking up hives and putting them together, setting them on the side of the road?
> 
> Take all equipment with you? Extra hive bodies?



I was told once to either foam them outright OR if its still together, DO NOT CUT THE STRAPS, bring in the fire department, have them put up an umbrella mist, and then "bring in the bags" and stand it back up. I guess there are big bags that can be inflated?


----------

